# compatibilty check for 24 volts , 16 amps fuse



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

most 250vac fuse are good for at least 32vdc or even 125dc
just check the specs of the fuse you have


----------



## syed.nifty (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

If i understand you correctly, i can use the 250 v ac fuse , which has 1 amps for my control circuit, which had previously , 24 v dc , 16 amps fuse.


Thanks agin
Syed misba


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

syed.nifty said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If i understand you correctly, i can use the 250 v ac fuse , which has 1 amps for my control circuit, which had previously , 24 v dc , 16 amps fuse.
> 
> ...


1 amp? You can use a fuse that is rated for higher voltages, but that won't have any effect on the current of the circuit.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

What type of fuse would be 250vac but blow at 1 amp?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

NC EET said:


> What type of fuse would be 250vac but blow at 1 amp?


a 1 amp fuse that was rated for 250vac ?

http://www.littelfuse.com/search-results.aspx?dsNav=Ntk:All|*1+amp+fuse+250v*|1|,N:94&both=true


http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/public/en/bussmann/electrical/resources/product_information/fuses-made-simple-control-circuits.html


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

wildleg said:


> a 1 amp fuse that was rated for 250vac ?
> 
> http://www.littelfuse.com/search-results.aspx?dsNav=Ntk:All|*1+amp+fuse+250v*|1|,N:94&both=true
> 
> ...


:laughing: It's just not something I am accustomed to as all that i deal with here are high volt high amp, like 480v 70a, or just the various types of breakers.

It's like every other day I come on this site and scratch my head and say "they make those?" :laughing:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Most of your normal everyday glass fuses are rated for 250 volt ac. As long as the fuse has the same or greater voltage rating as what it is being used on it will work. Amperage rating doesn't care about voltage.

Since when is 70 amps of 480 volts high voltage and high amps?


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> Most of your normal everyday glass fuses are rated for 250 volt ac. As long as the fuse has the same or greater voltage rating as what it is being used on it will work. Amperage rating doesn't care about voltage.
> 
> Since when is 70 amps of 480 volts high voltage and high amps?


Considering that is enough to kill me many times over I have a healthy respect for 480 volts and 70a.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

NC EET said:


> Considering that is enough to kill me many times over I have a healthy respect for 480 volts and 70a.


That's kinda a bad attitude to have. 120 volt will kill you just as dead. Don't loose sight of that just because is only a 20 amp 120 volt circuit.

480 volt is still considered low voltage in most of the electrical world.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> That's kinda a bad attitude to have. 120 volt will kill you just as dead. Don't loose sight of that just because is only a 20 amp 120 volt circuit.
> 
> 480 volt is still considered low voltage in most of the electrical world.


Well yes, I never said I was careless around 120... I spend more time working with 480 3 phase equipment like motors, cal rod heaters, etc. I've been bit by 480 once and only once. After that one mistake I gained a very healthy respect for how uncomfortable a finger slipping around the top of a cal rod heater is.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A big difference between some low voltage fuses and 240 volt fuse it the construction of the fusible link. In a high vibration area the long thin fuse wire of a 240 volt fuse can snap, then the arc opens the fuse and it visually appears to have been over-currented.
Since the arc gap for low voltage is shorter they can make the fuse wire thick on the ends with a short thin section in the middle and that design handles bouncing around better.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

NC EET said:


> Well yes, I never said I was careless around 120... I spend more time working with 480 3 phase equipment like motors, cal rod heaters, etc. I've been bit by 480 once and only once. After that one mistake I gained a very healthy respect for how uncomfortable a finger slipping around the top of a cal rod heater is.


Gotcha. I just wanted to clarify that point. I am as guilty as anyone of being less cautious around lower voltages but it neer hurts to have a reminder. It is easy to get desensitized to lower voltages that what you normally work with.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Why don't you just use an automotive type fuse?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> Most of your normal everyday glass fuses are rated for 250 volt ac. As long as the fuse has the same or greater voltage rating as what it is being used on it will work. Amperage rating doesn't care about voltage.
> 
> Since when is 70 amps of 480 volts high voltage and high amps?


In certain applications, amperage ratings does care about voltage.
Look at some of the fuses used in products. The ABC and sand-filled fuses.
Some of the glass fuses of the higher amperages are only rated for 125 volts, where before, they were good for up to 250.
IIRC, U/L changed the listing for these fuses, because of fault current issues.


----------



## syed.nifty (Mar 16, 2014)

First of all, thanks to all for posting informative and helpful post on the fuses. 
- Drsparky, post shows correct picture of the glass fuse used in the 24 volts dc control panel.
- Dear Wendon, automotive fuse will not work, as the fuse holder which im using can take only glass type cartridge
_ Dear Jhellwig, so, 240 volts can be used for the 24 dc volts control circuit .

Thanks Once again to all


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

syed.nifty said:


> First of all, thanks to all for posting informative and helpful post on the fuses.
> - Drsparky, post shows correct picture of the glass fuse used in the 24 volts dc control panel.
> - Dear Wendon, automotive fuse will not work, as the fuse holder which im using can take only glass type cartridge
> _ Dear Jhellwig, so, 240 volts can be used for the 24 dc volts control circuit .
> ...


Do you know what the length and diameter of the fuse is that you're looking for? I doubt if you'll find a 16 amp fuse but maybe a 15 or a 20?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

16 amp fuse is common for everywhere in the world except america.


----------

